# New Hornets Jersey?



## Blue

Look like you guys are going back to the pinstripes....


















Link


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yes they are supposed to be going back to pinstripes. Someone from another board took the descriptions from someone that has actually seen the new unis and came up with this rendition. He said these are close outside of a few tweaks. Supposedly they'll be unveiled on 8/20.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ugh...Not that I dislike the pinstripes...just the colors. I feel like we are stuck with them forever and ever and ever...Teal is not a color its an abomination


----------



## thaKEAF

They better keep the yellow ones. Those are some of the best in the league.


----------



## girllovesthegame

thaKEAF said:


> They better keep the yellow ones. Those are some of the best in the league.


I don't know thaKEAF, I think I heard those are on the way out. I've seen some fans hoping for either black or purple alternates.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> I don't know thaKEAF, I think I heard those are on the way out. I've seen some fans hoping for either black or purple alternates.


The yellow isn't terrible, but I really like the white ones the best. They are clean and crisp. I wouldn't mind seeing black though.


----------



## thaKEAF

Black would be nice. :raised_ey


----------



## Wade County

Im with Keaf, the yellow jerseys are awesome. Itd be a shame to see them go.


----------



## Blue

I agree, the yellow jerseys were fresh. They should keep those as the alternates or sumthin. They also look alot like the same style Orlando is going with....that 'new look' collar with the pinstripes.... Cant wait to see them.


----------



## sasaint

Teal ain't bad. It's bright and unique. Yellow is good. White is crisp and sharp. Pinstripes are the abomination, especially placed so wide apart. Black ain't even one of the team's colors!


----------



## Floods

Those are terrible.

What the Hornets should have done was hang on their current home jersey, make the yellow alt. the primary road jersey, and then use a new black alternate. But this is just silly. How many teams have changed uniforms since like 2005? Its ridiculous.

EDIT: What the hell is that above the players' names? A Saints ripoff?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Those are terrible.
> 
> What the Hornets should have done was hang on their current home jersey, make the yellow alt. the primary road jersey, and then use a new black alternate. But this is just silly. How many teams have changed uniforms since like 2005? Its ridiculous.
> 
> *EDIT: What the hell is that above the players' names? A Saints ripoff*?


Ummm, actually it's a state symbol. Not many people outside of the state know this so when they see it all they know is Saints but that symbol is all over the architecture in Louisiana. The Hornets jerseys included a patch of that symbol all season long. It's called a fleur-de-lis (Fleur de Bee in the Hornets case).


----------



## Floods

I apologize Louisiana. :biggrin:

Still eyesore uniforms though.


----------



## noballer07

Don't forget that this is just a rough sketch by a fan, who rendered this from details given by a so called insider. So, we don't really know what they look like, but this may be close.


----------



## girllovesthegame

IGN has a 2K9 screen picture up that shows the new unis. I don't know how accurate this is but it might be close.

http://ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/9545...080815030819255.html;jsessionid=2n88pfk4cdbn0

Larger pic


----------



## Redeemed

I am really against penstripes. I just don't like them, don't know why. I'd hate if the Pacers brought back penstripes. To me they just make the jerseys look busy and annoying. In the hornets case, they don't look as bad. But if the lines were all over the jersey and close together that would be terrible.


----------



## Cornholio

girllovesthegame said:


> IGN has a 2K9 screen picture up that shows the new unis. I don't know how accurate this is but it might be close.
> 
> http://ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/9545...080815030819255.html;jsessionid=2n88pfk4cdbn0
> 
> Larger pic


A mockup from that pic:










Credit to *c0nr4d*


----------



## thaKEAF

Those look pretty cool.


----------



## Floods

I hate them now but I'll probably grow to like them.


----------



## MrJayremmie

I cannot wait until nba2k9... SHIIIIIIITTTT


----------



## Tooeasy

im cool with em, their original at least.


----------



## girllovesthegame

They're looking alright to me. Can't wait to see the real things on Wednesday.


----------



## Blue

Lucky. We still gotta wait another month to see ours. :azdaja:

At least you guys already got a leak from 2k8 tho.......We cant seem to get any kind of leak over here.


----------



## bee-fan

Well tomorrow we will officially see what the new unis look like. I was invited to the event they were having in the Quarter, but I'll be down the street taking a class.


----------



## girllovesthegame

They will be unveiled at 2pm CST and there will be a live streaming of the event on Hornets.com.

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2008/08/new-hornets-uniforms-logos-to-debut.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets.com also has a new look.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/index_main.html

http://www.nba.com/hornets/0809rebirth.html


----------



## GNG

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets.com also has a new look.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/hornets/index_main.html
> 
> http://www.nba.com/hornets/0809rebirth.html


I'm disappointed they did away with the "George Shinn's Wacky Family!" section. I'll miss reading updates about his hippie daughter and C-list musician son.


----------



## Tooeasy

the feed doesnt show the away jersey very well, but i think those home whites are super clean. I wonder how theyd look as a fan buying them tho, considering they have that teal inlay that matches up with the shorts on the side.


----------



## GNG

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I'm disappointed they did away with the "George Shinn's Wacky Family!" section. I'll miss reading updates about his hippie daughter and C-list musician son.


Never mind. They didn't do away with it, but they did take it off the front page.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/community/Shinn_Family.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Never mind. They didn't do away with it, but they did take it off the front page.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/hornets/community/Shinn_Family.html


Looks like you're the only person that cares about that page. I hardly even notice it and yet you go there looking for it. :eek8: Better watch out. Your actually liking that page might mean you're as "wacky" as the Shinns. :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> the feed doesnt show the away jersey very well, but i think those home whites are super clean. I wonder how theyd look as a fan buying them tho, considering they have that teal inlay that matches up with the shorts on the side.


So far I'm liking the home whites more than the away unis. I'll have to see them more. They may have to grow on me.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Those white, pin striped ones are pretty hot, imo.


----------



## Blue

Those jerseys are pretty sweet. You guys have the best colors in the league imo......... I really like the tiel & gold ones the best personally.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I think I heard it's some kind of a rule where you can't get alternate unis for a year or two after getting new uniforms. I think they should've gone with purple letter and numbers on the away jerseys. I'm not too crazy about the gold lettering and numbers. I'll have to see them in person. I mean it's not like I'm going to be wearing them though because I don't wear jerseys.


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## Floods

That away one is WNBA and a half.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> That away one is WNBA and a half.



When I saw you lurking in here I knew you weren't here to say anything nice. :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

More on the uniforms

The purple in the unis are hard to detect in these pictures. beefan did you miss out on getting one of those prints?


----------



## Cornholio




----------



## Geaux Tigers

It seems so less teal...I'm happy


----------



## girllovesthegame

A new court is supposed to be unveiled on Friday as well.


----------



## supermati

I love the Home jerseys, I love them.


----------



## Basel

The home jerseys are pretty sweet. I'm not really liking the away jerseys too much, though.


----------



## MrJayremmie

yea, like i said. The white pinstripe ones are sexy. 

Hopefully ya'll keep those old yellow ones as alternates in the future. I think those are sick. But i think the away jerseys need to be worked on. They are better than most jerseys out there, but NO should have high standards because, imo, they have always had some of the best jerseys in the NBA.


----------



## girllovesthegame

MrJayremmie said:


> yea, like i said. The white pinstripe ones are sexy.
> 
> *Hopefully ya'll keep those old yellow ones as alternates in the future*. I think those are sick. But i think the away jerseys need to be worked on. They are better than most jerseys out there, but NO should have high standards because, imo, they have always had some of the best jerseys in the NBA.


I'm afraid as of right now those yellow ones are no more. Unless they decide to go with yellow again when they bring out the new alternates in another year or so or whenever it is a team with new unis can introduce new alternates, we won't be seeing yellow again.


----------



## Floods

girllovesthegame said:


> When I saw you lurking in here I knew you weren't here to say anything nice. :laugh:


:lol:

I aim to please.


----------



## gi0rdun

White ones look nice.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I've always felt like the Hornets organization was so...juvenile. The silly cartoon Hornet...the childish colors. I really hoped they would try and unveil a more grownup, serious, intimidating logo/color scheme. Of course I'm excited about having a great team and I've been a Hornets fan through thick and thin, but it would be nice to wear a Hornets shirt and not feel like an eight year old.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> More on the uniforms
> 
> The purple in the unis are hard to detect in these pictures. *beefan did you miss out on getting one of those prints?*


Yep, I just couldn't make it to the unveiling. I'm hoping since I'm a season ticket holder I'll eventually get my hands on one.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> Yep, I just couldn't make it to the unveiling. I'm hoping since I'm a season ticket holder I'll eventually get my hands on one.


Good luck.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Apparently these aren't the only unis we will see this season on this Hornets team.





> More quotes about jerseys and pics of the new court after the jump:
> 
> 
> Chad also discussed if there’s any though being put into putting the “NOLA” logo on an alternate jersey or bringing back the gold one.
> 
> “There’s all kinds of things going on,” he said. “We got a Mardis Gras uniform we’re going to wear a couple of times this year and we got a Bucs jersey we’ll be wearing. In the next few years we’ll try and incorporate a third jersey.”
> 
> A clarification, when Chad said they’ll be wearing “a Bucs jersey” he’s talking about the New Orleans ABA team, the Buccaneers.


http://blogofneworleans.com/blog/2008/08/22/hornets-unveil-new-court/

Now that should be interesting.


----------



## bee-fan

^^I wonder what the Mardi Gras uniform will look like.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> ^^I wonder what the Mardi Gras uniform will look like.


I'm definitely curious as to what that one will look like. I guess as long as it doesn't look like they're ready to jump on a float it'll be fine. :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP had to take care of some Hornets related business on Thursday so they got him to model his uni and show off his gold medal a bit.


----------



## jman23

<embed src="http://jpeg.freeweblayouts.net/flashtext/show.swf?message=nice&font=http://jpeg.freeweblayouts.net/flashtext/fonts/plainn_lib.swf&glitter=http://jpeg.freeweblayouts.net/flashtext/glitters/glitter19.swf&clickURL=http://www.freeweblayouts.net/code.php?id=flashtext&clickLABEL=freeweblayouts.net&swfHeight=115&swfWidth=169&bevel=1&shadow=1&glow=1&blur=0&fade=0&blink=0&fontsize=72&num=19" quality="best" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="169" height="115" name="glitters" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /><embed src="http://jpeg.freeweblayouts.net/flashtext/show.swf?message=uniforms&font=http://jpeg.freeweblayouts.net/flashtext/fonts/plainn_lib.swf&glitter=http://jpeg.freeweblayouts.net/flashtext/glitters/glitter14.swf&clickURL=http://www.freeweblayouts.net/code.php?id=flashtext&clickLABEL=freeweblayouts.net&swfHeight=115&swfWidth=337&bevel=1&shadow=1&glow=1&blur=0&fade=0&blink=0&fontsize=72&num=14" quality="best" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="337" height="115" name="glitters" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />


----------



## thaKEAF

Those are tight as hell. I'm still gonna miss the yellow alternates though.


----------

